# Best exercise to cut up on biceps and triceps ?



## Hulk786 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to know what's the best exercise you guys could recommend to put more definition on your biceps & triceps


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

eat less food


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Beat me to it


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

do 300 reps of 2kg bicep curls and 2000 close grip pushups but on your knees so its less weight. Everyone knows low weight high rep makes you toned as ****


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

**** more


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

To show more muscle definition you must decrease your overall body fat by eating less calories than your body needs.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i heard nap 50's rip you up like fck, especially arms

and lots of cables, pushdowns n curls


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heavy ass squats .


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

squats 'n' milk


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

dumbbell curls in the squat rack


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

superdazzler said:


> squats 'n' milk


milk is for babies men drink beer ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

To cut up my bis and tris I generally use scissors.

Thumb and index finger pinches are ideal as this will allow for maximum precision during the cutting phase

Knifes and any other sharp instrument can also be used but the cuts will not be as smooth


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HA this question got all the answers it deserved...


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

OP the bashing is only friendly dont worry but just so you realise adding definition, sculpting a specific muscle head, toning a muscle group, these are all meaningless terms that have almost nothing to do with training. As others have said if your bodyfat is low your muscles will be defined/toned/sculpted. You have bone, then you have muscles, then you have fat, then you have your skin. In a nutshell thats it. You wont see the muscles true shape if theres too much flub on top of the muscle.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Hulk786 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to know what's the best exercise you guys could recommend to put more definition on your biceps & triceps


I've just posted above mate, double impact which is one full rep then a half rep which both count as one. Do the Exercise with a lightish DB something like 15KG. That'll burn them biceps.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

not sure about cut bi's and tri's as that comes from diet, but to work them hard i find that higher reps are the way to go for things like this.. and hitting tri's from all 3 heads as much variation weight and reps as you can manage really.. bis and tris should never really have a set rep range, just mash the fcuk out of them and sort diet out mate !!!


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

lol didn't you just know from the thread title that these answers were gonna bring the lulz.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

lose bodyfat, no exercise cuts you up so to speak. The actual act of performing an exercise will kick start your motor into burning calories and you need a calories deficit to burn body fat. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

One way is do work on all heads in many different exercisers but I could & never will be bothered to do this. Like Normal DB curls with more reps less weight. Then preacher curl with same idea. Then Hammer curls, pull ups, all your tri routines skull crushers kick backs, pull downs etc. Seated DB curl, basically all the cable bicep stuff too. You might get some separation but for the time it takes, (it's boring as hell) you could have done just about everything else for the week.

Feck been a bi-cep boy!


----------

